# Flat garage roof inside insulation



## Imarookie (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi guys i have a flat garage roof and inside in summer it gets really hot. Inside when you look up you can see the joists and roof. I was going to put 50mm kingspan across the joists ( not inside them) so its a kingspan ceiling all over with nothing between the joists. First will this stop alot of heat coming through the roof? And second will it cause any condensation or problems of that nature. Thanks in advance.


----------

